# Best way to clean gun powder residue off of the lens of a tactical light glass lens.



## Far

Hi, 
Just picked up a Sig 226 40sw and shot a few hundred rounds through it with a STL-900L laser tac light installed. The lens is fowled pretty bad. What is the best way to remove gun powder fowling from glass. The laser is awesome, but I will be only using it once in a while and will definitely take it off when practicing without it lit up from now on.

Any ideas on what to use to clean the lens would be greatly appreciated!!!

_
An armed society is a polite society._


----------



## dosborn

It may take buffing compound. I have the same light but it just wiped off. I did however discolor the black plastic just behind the lens from the muzzle flash/burn.


----------

